# Planned forum upgrade/downtime Thursday 11/17



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2016)

We plan on upgrading the existing TUGBBS forums to xenforo this thursday afternoon on 11/17 *BEGINNING @ NOON EASTERN*

while the expected downtime for this upgrade is only a few hours, please bear with us on thursday afternoon if it takes longer than that to get everything back up and running properly!

note that this is an upgrade, thus all posts/usernames/etc etc will remain and there will be no need to re-register.

we hope that the much more modern features available with the new forum software will be a welcome improvement and upgrade over this very old version of Vbulletin.

not that there was actually anything wrong with the existing version, but it is extremely old and doesnt take advantage of many of the SEO or mobile technology advances available today.

We hope that everyone enjoys the new forum once the upgrade is complete, and thank you for your patience on thursday while we make the change!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2016)

This will be a pretty big change from a user interface perspective. There may be some grumpy people when this change happens. I am a little more used to it since DisBoards has been using this for a while.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2016)

indeed, it will certainly take a bit of adjustment for some seasoned vbulletin users!

but all of the functionality should remain the same =)

one of the biggest bonuses however is the optimization for search engines for each thread...now itll make it much easier for owners to find info about TUG in the hundreds of thousands of threads we have here on the forums!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 16, 2016)

This thread has gotten relatively few views so it's being bumped in advance of tomorrow afternoon's downtime.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> This thread has gotten relatively few views so it's being bumped in advance of tomorrow afternoon's downtime.



When will it happen ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2016)

scheduled to start around 2pm, but the forums will be "suspended" before that so we can do a backup before the upgrade.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 16, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> This thread has gotten relatively few views so it's being bumped in advance of tomorrow afternoon's downtime.



That might be because when you "click here" by the big red downtime notice, it goes to this: "No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator".

I participate on a couple of other fora that use xenforo; it's a little different look, but nice.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2016)

link should be fixed now.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 16, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> link should be fixed now.



Yes, it's working as it should now.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 16, 2016)

Brian, this alleged "upgrade" you speak of.  Does it result in an "enhanced member experience?"  Sort of like RCI did last weekend?  

Hmm.  Pretty convenient, coming so close on the heels of their alleged "upgrade."  Are you in cahoots with them? After all, Tug is a kind of "timeshare website."  Next thing we know, you'll be raising the rates - to something outrageous, like $16 a year...

:rofl:

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2016)

haha...indeed we timed it perfectly!

Im not sure what "enhanced user features" the upgrade will include yet that we will implement, after all this is a pretty big change in itself, but there are features available in xenforo that werent even possible in our version of vbulletin!

once the upgrade is complete, Doug and I (ok, mostly Doug, with me just asking questions and trying not to annoy him) will do our best to make the new forum look like the old as much as possible....but it will certainly take a bit of time for us to update all of the instructions and guides etc...so we would ask for everyones patience over the next few days after the upgrade if things are just a wee bit off!

that said, the ability to actually post and use the forums shouldnt be interrupted but for just an hour or so while the upgrade actually takes place.

and lastly, this will have no impact on the member only section or any of the other TUG websites (tug2.net, etc)...just here on the forums.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 16, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> haha...indeed we timed it perfectly!
> 
> Im not sure what "enhanced user features" the upgrade will include yet that we will implement, after all this is a pretty big change in itself, but there are features available in xenforo that werent even possible in our version of vbulletin!



Big question from me:  Will the new and improved Tug have a "Like" button for posts?  A lot of times I agree with something somebody says, but a new Reply post is limited in need, or appeal.

FWIW Dept:  I read a Ford Owner's website (http://www.fordescape.org) that has the ability to Like a post without posting a Reply.  It's pretty handy.  Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 16, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Big question from me:  Will the new and improved Tug have a "Like" button for posts?  A lot of times I agree with something somebody says, but a new Reply post is limited in need, or appeal.
> 
> FWIW Dept:  I read a Ford Owner's website (http://www.fordescape.org) that has the ability to Like a post without posting a Reply.  It's pretty handy.  Just a thought.
> 
> Dave



DisBoards allows Liking of posts, it uses the same forum software that TUG is upgrading to.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 16, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> DisBoards allows Liking of posts, it uses the same forum software that TUG is upgrading to.




See, now if we had a Like button...  

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2016)

yep, there will be tons of nifty little doodad features available in xen that didnt even exist when our version of vbulletin was created.

should also have the ability to share posts and threads on social media and such...all in all a much more "internet" friendly forum software for sure.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 16, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> yep, there will be tons of nifty little doodad features available in xen that didnt even exist when our version of vbulletin was created.
> 
> should also have the ability to share posts and threads on social media and such...all in all a much more "internet" friendly forum software for sure.




Awesome1  I think maybe you should give your hardworking Moderators a raise. 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2016)

im hoping its an easy transition for the mods to learn all the moderator tools and editing features in xen!


----------



## presley (Nov 17, 2016)

Good luck with this project today!


----------



## tashamen (Nov 17, 2016)

*My withdrawal symptoms are starting*



TUGBrian said:


> We plan on upgrading the existing TUGBBS forums to xenforo this thursday afternoon on 11/17 *BEGINNING @ NOON EASTERN*
> 
> while the expected downtime for this upgrade is only a few hours, please bear with us on thursday afternoon if it takes longer than that to get everything back up and running properly!



Not sure how I'll survive without TUG if it takes all afternoon!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

good time to catch up on posting reviews or photos =D

http://tug2.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

test


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

testing 123,...we appear to be back online.

if you can hold off for a bit on reporting things that seem a bit "off" while we take the time to make it look like it used to...we'd be very appreciative!

that said, if you encounter hard errors or major issues with your account or ability to post/browse/search/etc...dont hesitate to let us know so we can add it to the list!


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 17, 2016)

I am unable to see the Private Forums, though I appear to be logged in.

Are we no longer able to see our last logon date/time, or has it just moved?

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 17, 2016)

sfwilshire said:


> I am unable to see the Private Forums, though I appear to be logged in.
> 
> Are we no longer able to see our last logon date/time, or has it just moved?
> 
> ...



Ditto for me on the private forums.

If you click on a username, It will tell you where that person was last "seen".


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

Clicking on the 'Latest" thread from the Forum Home page is producing a hard error "The requested post could not be found."


----------



## DVC Mike (Nov 17, 2016)

xenforo is much better than vbulletin

Now you get to plan for the upcoming release of xenforo 2.0


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

haha...oh i think we'll likely spend a good bit of time running this version and getting it back to "TUG worthiness!" =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

big hurdle was ensuring all the posts, users, etc were all copied over so noone has to reregister.

as it is now, we just have tweaking to do to return the old functionality we had, and implement the new features xen offers!


----------



## windje2000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Am I not seeing a link to www.tug2.net on the new bbs?  Used to be there and was handy.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

the links across the top of hte old forums were custom, we will have to recreate those...likely they will be added to the little arrows at the top and bottom 

home > forums > TUG > etc.  im pretty sure we can add as many of those as we want to fill the screen.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2016)

Did Doug quit yet?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2016)

I am OK with the upgrade, even though getting used to it & learning how to work whatever has taken the place of the old familiar features are going to take some time.  

The only inconvenient feature of the new system that's irksome -- & that I can't find a setting to correct -- is seeing the newest entries down at the bottom of the screen.  I had the old system set to show the newest entries at the top.  It would be nice if there is an easy way to get the new system to show them that way.  And if there is & somebody knows how to make it do that, I would appreciate knowing how. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

what do you mean Alan?

do you mean new posts?  there should be a link at the top for new posts?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice change, Brian. Good luck with the tweaks.

Dave


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> what do you mean Alan?
> 
> do you mean new posts?  there should be a link at the top for new posts?


On the New Posts page, as on all the pages shown via the new system, the newest entries are at the bottom of the page.  Would be nice to have a setting to put new entries at the top for people who prefer'm that way. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> On the New Posts page, as on all the pages shown via the new system, the newest entries are at the bottom of the page.  Would be nice to have a setting to put new entries at the top for people who prefer'm that way.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



That isn't how it looks to me. When I click on the New Posts tab/button at the top of the page, the resulting page is listing items newest first to oldest.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> On the New Posts page, as on all the pages shown via the new system, the newest entries are at the bottom of the page.  Would be nice to have a setting to put new entries at the top for people who prefer'm that way.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Previously, you could go into user CP and select whether you saw posts ranked oldest to newest, or newest to oldest.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

When I look at my Alerts, I see it says that I am "Addicted"


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2016)

Marriott 2017 Maintenance Fees

Testing copy/paste/links/etc.  Working!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> When I look at my Alerts, I see it says that I am "Addicted"



I get "Addicted" and "Can't Stop" and "Keeps Coming Back" - way to send me to a Twelve Step Program!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

this doesnt show for you?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you Doug and Brian!  Looks like it may have been a long day for you two, somebody should be delivering a few boiled pizzas.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

going to stop tinkering with things until this cache update/rebuild thingy finishes...


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you Doug and Brian!  Looks like it may have been a long day for you two, somebody should be delivering a few boiled pizzas.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Previously, you could go into user CP and select whether you saw posts ranked oldest to newest, or newest to oldest.


Right.  In the new improved system, I can't even find User CP.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> That isn't how it looks to me. When I click on the New Posts tab/button at the top of the page, the resulting page is listing items newest first to oldest.


Newest topics are on top.  When I click on 1 of those, the newest individual entry within that topic is at the bottom.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Right.  In the new improved system, I can't even find User CP.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I don't think there is a User CP in Xenforo. I haven't found one over at DisBoards. You now have two separate pages, one for Followed Threads and another for Followed Forums.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

the "user cp" or more accurately, the items you can configure in your user profile are now available when you highlight your name at the top right hand corner of the screen (a drop down menu will appear to adjust your personal user settings)


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 17, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Newest topics are on top.  When I click on 1 of those, the newest individual entry within that topic is at the bottom.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


Its always sorted that way in the old software.

I don't see anywhere to change the sort order in the user cp.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks like emojis from old posts died in the conversion.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Its always sorted that way in the old software.
> 
> I don't see anywhere to change the sort order in the user cp.


Me neither. 

I had the old software set to show newest entries at the top of the page, from a User CP setting, I believe.   

Plus, I don't see any User CP with the new software.  Maybe it's there somewhere but I'm just overlooking it, I don't know. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 17, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I had the old software set to show newest entries at the top of the page, from a User CP setting, I believe.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Ah, you could be right I always took the default.  There is a little thread display doodad at the bottom of the thread list to change thread sorting, but nothing on the message.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I had the old software set to show newest entries at the top of the page, from a User CP setting, I believe.
> 
> ...



You can edit the former User CP like settings by hovering over your user name in the upper right corner.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 17, 2016)

Ooh, it's going to take some time to get used to this.

I'm familiar with this format.  I also participate at Travel Codex, and they use this same software.  The big difference, however, is that Travel Codex has only a small number of new posts each day.  TUG has much more traffic.  So I suspect that navigating TUG using xenForo will be more difficult.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 17, 2016)

AwayWeGo said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I had the old software set to show newest entries at the top of the page, from a User CP setting, I believe.
> 
> ...



I found an extension that does what you want, apparently its not built in.

https://xenforo.com/community/resources/th-newest-post-first.834/


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> You can edit the former User CP like settings by hovering over your user name in the upper right corner.


Yeh -- but I don't see a menu option for getting showing the newest individual entries at the top of the page.  No big deal, but a major small deal after so many years of seeing the newest stuff right up top all the time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I found an extension that does what you want, apparently its not built in.
> 
> https://xenforo.com/community/resources/th-newest-post-first.834/


For $20 a month, I'll get used to seeing newest entries down at the bottom of the page. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I found an extension that does what you want, apparently its not built in.
> 
> https://xenforo.com/community/resources/th-newest-post-first.834/



Yeah, but it looks like the change would impact all users. No way to have an option based on user preference. I know in the old software I had oldest posts within a thread listed first.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm having trouble with the Search Function.   It's not finding posts that I know were there in the old system.

Just one example is the Flight MH370 thread that I think had 40,000+ replies.   Search function did not find the thread.
I'm sure it's still there - Just don't know how to find it (and others too)

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

There's lots of stuff that's different, and we ALL have to learn our way around.  Unlike prior forum changes where we had the chance to modify and configure things offline before going "live", this time we had zero chance to play around with any of this ahead of time.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

It may be a few days before the search function is fully reliable.  We're tweaking configuration options at a frightening pace, and some of the tweaks result in threads and the search index getting rebuilt, which can be a lengthy process.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 17, 2016)

Excuse me while I play some with the new features.  I created a signature (it will appear at the bottom, below my post) to mimic what used to appear to the left of our posts using the old software.  Let's see if this works...

I think the easiest way to navigate the new TUG interface will be to start by clicking the New Posts link at the top of the page.  Then read what interests you.  Use the blue dot at the left of the post title to go to the first new post since you last read the thread.  When you are done, mark everything as read (using the button on the right).


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> It may be a few days before the search function is fully reliable.  We're tweaking configuration options at a frightening pace, and some of the tweaks result in threads and the search index getting rebuilt, which can be a lengthy process.



That appears to be the case. I did the same search as Richard and it only turned up his newest post. The old posts probably are not indexed yet. I also don't think it had 40,000 replies. Perhaps 40,000 views? Here is the thread.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

How do we get to the reviews section, or is that something else you have to custom build?


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't see the 'quote' function we had before.  (Sorry if this was covered before--looked and couldn't find it.)  Thx.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 18, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> That appears to be the case. I did the same search as Richard and it only turned up his newest post. The old posts probably are not indexed yet. I also don't think it had 40,000 replies. Perhaps 40,000 views? Here is the thread.



Hi Dioxide45,

Thank you so much for locating the MH370 thread.  Yes, I should have said 40,000+ views.

Thanks Doug and Brian.  I'll be patient while the indexing percolates.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> I don't see the 'quote' function we had before.  (Sorry if this was covered before--looked and couldn't find it.)  Thx.



"Reply"  on the bottom right of the post.  But it does not appear there is a multi quote button


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2016)

if we could avoid the larger searches for the night, it would really help in letting the new system re-index all of the threads and posts.  thanks!


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 18, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> "Reply"  on the bottom right of the post.  But it does not appear there is a multi quote button


Thanks, Sandy!  I finally figured it out, ha.  Not that intuitive--I thought it meant it was for a simple reply.  There was an old song with lyrics about,  "Ch-ch-ch-changes..."


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> There was an old song with lyrics about,  "Ch-ch-ch-changes..."



David Bowie.  A most excellent song.  An appropriate for all of us hardcore TUGgers who have to learn something new.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey Brian, thanks for the trophies , ha  ha ha .  This must be a new dealio I guess. I am getting use to the pink and baby blue. 

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2016)

yea the trophy thing is a bit odd...im not quite sure what to make of that myself.

the colors are relatively easy to edit should a better scheme come up later....im actually quite impressed with the ability to customize things in xenforo!


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 18, 2016)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Dioxide45,
> 
> Thank you so much for locating the MH370 thread.  Yes, I should have said 40,000+ views.
> 
> ...



This is slightly off the immediate topic, but whenever I've had a difficult time finding what I'm looking for using TUG's built-in search, I use Google with a search restricted to the site. (I think at least the old board software restricted "short" words like RCI or DVC, so it was hard to do searches related to those topics.) So I would type into the Google search box:

site:tugbbs.com MH370

And that will usually get me a good set of results, though not in chronological order.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 18, 2016)

Good morning. 

When you hit "new posts" you see the new posts but not what board/forum they are on. 

I liked knowing what forum posts are in because I am not interested in reading about Hilton or Wyndham. Right now you have no idea what board the posts are on. 

Is that something that can be added to the "new post" function?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Good morning.
> 
> When you hit "new posts" you see the new posts but not what board/forum they are on.


It is there, right under the post title, with the OP, the last update, and the Forum.  It is just in a really small font, and that is not a clickable item.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 18, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is there, right under the post title, with the OP, the last update, and the Forum.  It is just in a really small font, and that is not a clickable item.


Thanks Sandy.  Now that you pointed it out, I do see it.  Small font and a light color, at least on my screen.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks Sandy.  Now that you pointed it out, I do see it.  Small font and a light color, at least on my screen.



Pat, I had to go looking for it too.  I would like it to be clickable to navigate to the forum that it is from, and I agree size could improve.  Or do we have control over sizing of fonts?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 18, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> How do we get to the reviews section, or is that something else you have to custom build?


Good question.  I'm wondering that too, and I don't see that anyone has answered yet.  That's a very useful section.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 18, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is there, right under the post title, with the OP, the last update, and the Forum.  It is just in a really small font, and that is not a clickable item.


The great thing about this format is that you can see what forum it is on a tablet,  without turning it to landscape orientation.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 18, 2016)

Well I see people have been posting since last night. I got an error message until this morning, but I clicked on a photo/ancient topic on the error page and it took me into the old topic. Then I could see the new posts button and that brought me in. This is on my iPad. Also had to make up a new password to reply.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2016)

Reviews, Marketplace, etc. are still in the same location - they are not part of the Bulletin Board:  http://tug2.com/Home.aspx


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 18, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> Well I see people have been posting since last night. I got an error message until this morning, but I clicked on a photo/ancient topic on the error page and it took me into the old topic. Then I could see the new posts button and that brought me in. This is on my iPad. Also had to make up a new password to reply.



I get the same thing on the big computer -- a big error message with boxes below it. So I suspect some people may still think the site is down.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 18, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> I get the same thing on the big computer -- a big error message with boxes below it. So I suspect some people may still think the site is down.


I get the same error message on my PC
But I Click on the "Forums Tab"  underneath the error message and the site becomes active

Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Reviews, Marketplace, etc. are still in the same location - they are not part of the Bulletin Board:  http://tug2.com/Home.aspx



Ok then at some point is the plan to add a link going to be added to the top of this board so you can traverse back and forth between boards.  I assume so, but its on the to do list.  I remember the BBS site web address only and then go to reviews and marketplace from there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 18, 2016)

I miss the pop-up box for PM's (now Conversations) and will have to get used to looking for the little red box at Inbox.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Ok then at some point is the plan to add a link going to be added to the top of this board so you can traverse back and forth between boards.  I assume so, but its on the to do list.  I remember the BBS site web address only and then go to reviews and marketplace from there.



Yes - per Brian's posts, he and Doug are still working on a lot of the features, and the best thing to do now is just hang tight and be patient for a few days.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

Not a rush, just adding to the wish list.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 18, 2016)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Dioxide45,
> 
> Thank you so much for locating the MH370 thread.  Yes, I should have said 40,000+ views.
> 
> ...



The Search Function is now working for me  on my PC - very quick responses. I haven't tried it yet on my tablet or smartphone.


Richard


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2016)

yes, most of the big indexes finished rebuilding early this morning, search should give you an error.

although i do still have about a dozen to finish...I believe they all relate to user specific items...vs posts/threads.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> I get the same thing on the big computer -- a big error message with boxes below it. So I suspect some people may still think the site is down.



It may be the favorite or bookmark you have saved is pointing to an invalid path now.  People may need to update favorites or bookmarks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2016)

could you post the links that you show arent working?

all existing forum topics/threads/posts/etc were migrated and all the previous links should still work.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2016)

My old bookmark pointed to the UserCP on the old forum. I had to update it to a new page that exists in the new forum.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/usercp.php


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2016)

I am seeing something odd in this thread. I posted a reply to it last night, but when I went in to it today the post looks like it is just pending. I see what I posted last night, but it appears to be in the reply box, not a submitted post.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2016)

we dont have anything in place for "pending" posts on the forum.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> we dont have anything in place for "pending" posts on the forum.


It does seem that XenForo has a built in Drafts function. There is a little floppy disk icon in the New Post box that you can use for drafts. Though I don't think that is what I clicked when I had the issue, but it is possible I did it by accident and didn't realize it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2016)

i do see settings for auto-saving posts as they are typed, so perhaps its some new feature that im not yet familiar with.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 20, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am seeing something odd in this thread. I posted a reply to it last night, but when I went in to it today the post looks like it is just pending. I see what I posted last night, but it appears to be in the reply box, not a submitted post.


I assume your post #6 in that thread is the one you're talking about?  If so, it is definitely an active post now.

I ran into something similar last night, where I left a post I was editing in one window and went away to do other stuff for a while, thinking I had posted the first message.   Next time I attempted to enter a different post, my composition window came up with that previous edit I had left hanging.  Clicking the little disk "Drafts" icon at the top of the composition window brought up a submenu with "Save draft" and "Delete draft" options -- neither of which seemed to do anything.  

Finally, I just copy/pasted the original draft text from the composition window to an external editor then deleted the text from the composition window, went ahead and typed in the message I wanted and saved it.  Then I went back to the first message I was attempting to edit, replaced the text in that window with text copy/pasted from my external editor into that window, finished my edit, and saved it.

I'm sure the Drafts function is going to be useful, as I've been impressed with how well XenForo's back end seems to be thought out on everything else I've explored, but I'm going to have to learn the proper way to use it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> I assume your post #6 in that thread is the one you're talking about? If so, it is definitely an active post now.


Yes, I did go in and actually post that from the saved draft.

Something else I really like so far is being able to highlight a section of text and either quote it or reply to it. No longer have to chop text out of a post in the reply box!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is there, right under the post title, with the OP, the last update, and the Forum.  It is just in a really small font, and that is not a clickable item.



it should be about 10pt font, and the links are clickable.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2016)

GetawaysRus said:


> Good question.  I'm wondering that too, and I don't see that anyone has answered yet.  That's a very useful section.



top of the page, link titled "resort reviews"


----------

